# "Hose Candy" on the 1.8T



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I decided to go ahead and take the plunge. Like most of us, I kept seeing commercials for it. With the F23 build in the works, I wanted to refresh all my hoses. My main goal was to get rid of the HORRIBLE worm clamps. First of all, it's REALLY easy to do. I got a bunch of assorted sizes of thick walled silicone vac hoses (enough to do 3 cars), and the "shop kit" which is a pretty big assortment of adapters and various fittings. The system is leak free and clean in just a few minutes. They have these pieces that snap onto a nipple like the one coming off of the charge pipe, DV, WG, manifold, etc. Those pieces then snap into other pieces, that fit into a hose end. So far, pretty cool system. I pressurized afterwards, and everything seems fine.


----------



## velocitychris (Jul 16, 2011)

Very cool. Where did you get the hose connector kit? I have been looking into options at ECS but didn't even really know where to begin because of all the individual pieces they sell. Do you know if these will live up to th rigors of track duty?


----------



## velocitychris (Jul 16, 2011)

My bad - didn't realize Hose Candy was a brand name. That looks pretty good, actually! Does it work as well as advertised? I probably would have avoided it thinking it was a little gimmicky and because it is a Stacey David ad (I am not confident that he believes in what he is selling or is just paid to like it on camera). but if it really works, this would be very interesting.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was a little sceptical too. I bought a big bundle of assorted vac hoses from them as well. So not a total leap. I really like how easy it is to do. And the lack of clamps really cleans things up.


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Does it come with any threaded adapters? I have the SEM intake mani, so I'm routing pretty much everything to the holes on the bottom side of the manifold but they are all threaded.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Just get brass threaded barbs from Lowe's. I like the hosing a lot man, I will look into that for the build, way cleaner than a bunch of barbs :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah, I was a little sceptical as too. I bought a big bundle of assorted vac hoses from them as well. So not a total leap. I really like how easy it is to do. And the lack of clamps really cleans things up.


gotta link to the site where you bought the kit?

cheers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Dowski12 said:


> Does it come with any threaded adapters? I have the SEM intake mani, so I'm routing pretty much everything to the holes on the bottom side of the manifold but they are all threaded.


There are no threaded anything. They just snap snug over the existing nipple.



l88m22vette said:


> Just get brass threaded barbs from Lowe's. I like the hosing a lot man, I will look into that for the build, way cleaner than a bunch of barbs :thumbup:


Yeah, pretty sweet so far.



TTC2k5 said:


> gotta link to the site where you bought the kit?
> cheers


http://www.oomphlabs.com/
They also have a really nice option for a brake booster line for us. I'll probably get that next. No more crap booster line with other lines tied into it.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> There are no threaded anything. They just snap snug over the existing nipple.
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty sweet so far.
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

This one will be next on my list.
http://www.oomphlabs.com/boosterhose.php

The thought of a bullet proof brake booster line is pretty cool.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Nice find!!!:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Morio said:


> Nice find!!!:thumbup:


Hell yeah. It's all an effort to simplify things. My brake booster hose probably has 4 or 5 pieces to it. I would love the peace of mind of knowing its 1 solid line that can resist the elements.


----------



## pIOUs (Feb 17, 2013)

*Specs and details requested...*

Sorry to post a year later, but the kit looks like the sidewinder kit. How much hose is needed to overhaul the vacuum system? Is the 9-18 kit going to have enough connectors? Thanks.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

pIOUs said:


> Sorry to post a year later, but the kit looks like the sidewinder kit. How much hose is needed to overhaul the vacuum system? Is the 9-18 kit going to have enough connectors? Thanks.


I bought the "shop kit". It has plenty of hose to go around. You could do 2 cars with that kit.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

Anybody have a link? I'm interested in doing this as well. It looks much better than all the hose clamps


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

have you used these on any boost lines? 

i don't see how it secures any line that would be under positive pressure...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Corrado SLC NL said:


> Anybody have a link? I'm interested in doing this as well. It looks much better than all the hose clamps


http://www.jegs.com/p/Hose-Candy/Hose-Candy-Vacuum-Turbo-Hose-Quick-Coupler-Kits/1581910/10002/-1



Krissrock said:


> have you used these on any boost lines?
> i don't see how it secures any line that would be under positive pressure...


heres the deal. The end that connects to a port, I used zip ties. Then attached the line and connection to that. So its a little deceiving. When I pressure tested after doing all the lines, nothing leaked. If I wiggled the line/connection when pressurized, I could hear air escaping at the connection. This made me question if engine movement would have the same result. So I took all of them off and went with just straight zip ties. Great idea, Im just not 100% sure that it was perfect.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah, the whole quick connect / release idea is great...would definetly be a benefit for those hard to reach places...but there's no way that stuff would say on a pressure line with just being slid onto the fitting, or just using that heat shrink...

seems like, as you stated warranty, you would still need something to secure them. 

Still might give these a look. I've been interested in t's and 90's bends for my lines


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> yeah, the whole quick connect / release idea is great...would definetly be a benefit for those hard to reach places...but there's no way that stuff would say on a pressure line with just being slid onto the fitting, or just using that heat shrink...
> 
> seems like, as you stated warranty, you would still need something to secure them.
> 
> Still might give these a look. I've been interested in t's and 90's bends for my lines


Yeah, its a great idea. But the little boots that slip over the ports arent secure enough. The kit works great if you just zip tie to your ports, then connect your lines using their connectors.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

a lil further investigation, i see that you're supposed to use their "liquid clamp" for pressure lines...

some kind of glue i guess...i'd probably still throw a zip tie over it at least...

however, why do they include the super shrink wrap if you don't get any skins with sidewinder kits...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> a lil further investigation, i see that you're supposed to use their "liquid clamp" for pressure lines...
> 
> some kind of glue i guess...i'd probably still throw a zip tie over it at least...
> 
> however, why do they include the super shrink wrap if you don't get any skins with sidewinder kits...


They include a bunch of heat shrink, but I never bothered using it. And Ive never seen any liquid anything. I think the way to go is to just zip tie one end. The "Bullet Proof Brake booster hose" is my favorite of their products. Its nice to have 1 line with no broken connections (I think I counted 6 hose clamps on my old OE booster line). :laugh:


----------

